# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Buckle up..do you?

## RAHEN

Hello everyone,
When we were taking lessons for driving...we were taught to buckle ourselves while driving...as it is for the safety of the people..and it has been observed..that death rate for not using seatbelt is more than half the percent...the question is...do you buckle your self up...and try to give reasons for your answers...

----------


## EntangleDesi

Its the law..and besides it just a habit..unless I'm in the back seat. But yeah I do..its the law, but besides that safety..I've been in and have seen my share of accidents

----------


## Shades

Yeah Im more comfortable with belt. so I do ensure the seat belt but some time I don't.

----------


## RAHEN

majority of the people i have seen dont use seat belt...they hve weird reasons..one of the reason is it makes them uncool...

----------


## Tulip

Hi rahen
I rarely do that :$

----------


## AaDi

Its a law here in UK so got to buckle up.
But I love my seat belt anyway and I always (and I mean ALWAYS) make sure my passenger is wearing his/her belt as well because I believe I'm responsible for them when they are in my car.
I'm a really fast (not rash  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) driver so I always make sure everyone is secured before I .. ahem ahem push my pedal to the metal  :Wink:

----------

